

Quantifying Basketball's Intangibles, With Some Help From Computers - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/15/sports/basketball/15tech.html

======
johnnybgoode
The article exaggerates slightly to make a point. Players and coaches do pay
attention to many of these intangibles already, using film, for example. This
will make it a lot easier, though.

